# tarmac expert double vs comp



## bike-geek (Mar 22, 2007)

After a month of reading and a few weekends of test rides I just ordered my first road bike...a tarmac expert double (56). I'm wondering if I should have saved $400 and just gone with the comp. The Ksyrium wheels seem to have a few complaints and nobody seems to like the FSA crank. (also the blue on the comp carbon is nicer than the yellow on the expert carbon). 

Should I change my order?

Charlie...


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

if you are having doubts already, you probably should. it might help to layout the specs here so people can tell you if the 400$ upgrade is worth it.


----------



## bike-geek (Mar 22, 2007)

These are the differences
* Expert Double, Comp 
*
FRONT BRAKE - Shimano Ultegra, Shimano 105

REAR BRAKE - Shimano Ultegra, Shimano 105

BRAKE LEVERS - Shimano Ultegra, Shimano 105,

FRONT DERAILLEUR - Shimano Ultegra, Shimano 105

REAR DERAILLEUR - Shimano Dura-Ace, Shimano Ultegra

CASSETTE - Shimano Ultegra, Shimano 105

CHAIN - Shimano Ultegra, Shimano 105

CRANKSET - FSA SL-K MegaExo 2-piece carbon crankset, Shimano 105 Hollowtech II 2-piece crankset

BOTTOM BRACKET - FSA MegaExo, Shimano 105 Hollowtech II

RIMS - Mavic Kysrium Equipe, Mavic Aksium


----------



## yogi13 (Oct 20, 2006)

Dealt with a similar dilemma a few months ago, but in the Allez line. Liked the Gerolsteiner colors of the comp over the silver of the expert, but liked that the ultegra gruppo on the expert felt buttery and shifted a little cleaner, and that the bike felt just a tad quicker to accelerate and more responsive. 

I'm on the silver bike. No regrets. You'll probably feel the same way after a few hundred miles.


----------



## hardheadharry (Jan 4, 2007)

*Tarmac Comp*

I suggest the Tarmac Comp. I bought one on close-out for $1,700 and spent $600 upgrading the components to a Campy Centaur group, FSA Crank, Easton Temptest II Wheels and I changed the white seat and bar tape to black. The Tarmac Comp or Expert is fantastic on it's own, but a chance to individualize your bike and still come out ahead is worth the chance. Good Luck on your decision, either way you go your going to end up with a very good bike.


----------



## bike-geek (Mar 22, 2007)

I ended up staying with the expert (i'm picking it up sat). It ran me $2,200 for a 2007 model


----------



## hardheadharry (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent! The Expert is a great bike, words cannot begin to describe how much I love my Tarmac Expert.

Due to a problem with the size of the 2006 Tarmac Comp Frame I bought, the LBS let me choose a 2007 Tarmac Expert frame as a replacement. I chose the RED frame, man I love that red color with the white stripes.


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

bike-geek said:


> I ended up staying with the expert (i'm picking it up sat). It ran me $2,200 for a 2007 model


How did you get it below MSRP? Is that what LBS do normally? I am considering the Tarmac Comp double (MSRP=$2200) and If I can get one for less than $2000, that would be great.


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

The Allez expert double (58) I ordered from my LBS last week has a MSRP of $2300.00. When they checked the price, Specialized reduced it to $1800.00 to make room for the 08 models.

I pick it up sometime this week. 

HTH,
Bill


----------



## bike-geek (Mar 22, 2007)

edhchoe said:


> How did you get it below MSRP? Is that what LBS do normally? I am considering the Tarmac Comp double (MSRP=$2200) and If I can get one for less than $2000, that would be great.


I went during their sale in april (Brands Cycle in Wantagh, NY). The comp was listed at 2200 and they had it on sale for 1800. I decided to upgrade to the expert and the diff in list was 400 so that;s what I got it for. (I should have pushed it down to 350, but I was too excited to negotiate).

Now that the 2007 season is ending, you def should be able to get it for 1800. BTW, for 2007 the comp and the expert shared the same frame. Looks like for 2008, the expert gets the 2007 Pro frame (AZ1 instead of triple monocoque and a better grade of carbon)....damn!


----------



## DM-SC (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, this is starting to be the right time to get a deal on '07 bikes. I bought a '07 Tarmac Expert frame a few weeks ago and ended up getting it for $400 under msrp.

The down side is, pickin's is gettin' slim already!


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

which one for $1800 now ? The expert or comp double?


----------



## bike-geek (Mar 22, 2007)

edhchoe said:


> which one for $1800 now ? The expert or comp double?


I don't think you"ll find an expert for $1800. You might be able to get an expert for a few $$ less then I paid.


----------

